# Tried out a potential new horse today!



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

What's not to love about that!!??!! She is adorable...but I'm sure your trainer will help you make the right decision for you....hard to look past the cuteness sometimes.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Mochachino said:


> What's not to love about that!!??!! She is adorable...but I'm sure your trainer will help you make the right decision for you*....hard to look past the cuteness sometimes.*


Oh my yes! She is a cutie but let your trainer guide you


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well she definitely rides like a green horse who has had a green rider, but that doesn't necessarily make her bad. If she has a superb personality and your trainer can help you out with her, I wouldn't see why she wouldnt make a great horse. She's very pretty!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I really liked her movement-strides out nice,doesn't seem lazy. I think you look good on her-no head-tossing, good stops-hope your trainer likes her.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

She is pretty but Im not 100% sure. Did you feel safe on Amber when you bought her or did you just buy a horse you were scared of. 

Can she do everything you want of her? I see you jumped Amber a decent amount and I thought I read somewhere you felt unsafe on her because she was clumsy and tripped. Are you happy if this horse cannot jump or is a bit clumsy? 

If you are 100% on this horse then that is great and I hope you two make a great pair. I agree with everyone else, listen to your trainer, she will know


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well I've decided against the clyde. she really is too green for what I want. No matter how pretty she is! You can't ride good looks! Hehe

Tried out another horse today! Liked him a lot! He's a 7 year old, 16.1 hand Quarter horse. He's sweet and willing and stocky and well built! The lady who owns the farm where he is is a wonderful dressage trainer and a USDF silver medalist, she complemented me more then once on my riding, said I'm well balanced and soft and ride light, which made me feel AWESOME!! 

Here's a quick video of my cantering him today! Yes, actually cantering and not nervous at all


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking at this guy tomorrow. 16.2 hand, 14 year old draft cross
jumps 3'+, hunter paces, has auto swaps, and has even been used for beginner walk/trot lessons. His name is WAFFLES!! Hehe


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I like the way you look on the gray-just know he will get lighter. Just some food for thought on horses who were used for "beginners"......when you try him make sure to really ask him for something he may not be comfortable with (maybe lateral movement?) that a beginner would not ask, and see how he reacts. I only say this becasue I bought one who was used for total beginner on the trail. That was/is great-I can basically put a monkey on him and he will walk a trial....but, when you ask him to actually DO something, he can get a bit testy. Mine is not bad, but some are. Just be watching for it.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well horse shopping today was a bust! They showed me 3 horses (I only like one, Waffles) there was no where to ride except a snowy, slippery arena. They don't allow trials or vet checks before purchase and were really pushing me to buy him today and the guy didn't seem happy when I said I couldnt buy anything without my trainer trying it first. I didnt get a great vibe from the place. And even though the horse seemed nice and reminded me a lot of my old horse Liberty, I have to say no to him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If they don't allow a vet check before purchase, then you need to walk away now. IMHO, that is a sure sign that they feel like they've got something to hide.

I know it can be hard finding that right horse, but you'll get there.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Totally agree. RUN! That place sounds a little scary!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Trust me I did run away haha! I'm hopefully going to look at a paint/draft cross next Saturday. And in the meantime keep emailing about horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

If someone does not allow vet checks before purchase, then RUN RUN RUN far away! Some people will do trials, some people won't, but NO ONE reputable would say that you're not allowed to have the animal checked out first, though it will usually be at your own expense and preferably by your own or a neutral vet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Exactly. I won't do off-site trials because the risk is just too great to the horse's health and training, but I welcome any potential buyer to come anytime and ride/handle the horse on my property. And, on every horse I've sold, I usually encourage a PPE. Buyers usually don't do one because most of the horse's I've sold recently have been bought by folks that know me, but I still welcome them to want one because I know my horses are sound and healthy (unless advertised as otherwise).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know what your price range is, but I noticed that the local therapeutic riding center is selling one of their spotted drafts. Pricey for sure, but I would bet you would have a really safe sane nice horse. One of mine was actually there for a while and did therapy-nice folks and a nice facility. I don't know how far from you, but just south of Rochester.

Spotted Draft Gelding - 9 yr old

PS-I just looked at the videos-I think he is overpriced, for sure......and had no idea his tail was cut...;-( But still would be a safe sane mount most likely.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You and the gray looked good together.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Waffles was cute, shame about the strange people.

I do like the grey, I don't know if he looks 100% comfortable though. I've watched a couple of times and I'm not sure if it was just a misunderstanding between you on the transition, or if he is sore somewhere, but he doesn't look happy for the first few strides of his canter. I watched the trot video as well, lots of ear pinning and tail swishing, I'm not sure why, but I am seeing it.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Waffles was cute, shame about the strange people.
> 
> I do like the grey, I don't know if he looks 100% comfortable though. I've watched a couple of times and I'm not sure if it was just a misunderstanding between you on the transition, or if he is sore somewhere, but he doesn't look happy for the first few strides of his canter. I watched the trot video as well, lots of ear pinning and tail swishing, I'm not sure why, but I am seeing it.


I honestly noticed it too. He always looks grumpy under saddle, he always makes that face when he's ridden, or tacked up or led... I know the lady whose selling him really well and if he looked wrong when I was on him I know she would have said something, they love him and are in absolutely no hurry to sell him. I am going to have my trainer look at him and see what she thinks, but I'm just not getting the "this is my horse" vibe from him

I'm Going to look at 2 more horses this week! First is a 7 year old, 16.3 hand, big boned chestnut QH gelding on Wednesday. Followed by a 10 year old, 16.2 hand, chestnut/white percheron/paint gelding on Saturday. Both of them W/T/C in and out of an area, go on trails and jump. The Perch/paint is quite out of shape (Hasn't been ridden since June), but they both sound promising.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I like the sound of the paint better than the look of it:lol:

From painful experience, don't settle, don't buy anything with a question mark to it, if you are hesitating there is a reason. Make sure you are 100% comfortable and happy with the horse that you choose.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah he doesn't look fabulous in the one picture, but he'd also been out of any real work for about 6 months in the picture. One thing I have learned so far horse shopping is you can't tell enough from a picture, a lot horses just don't look the same in person as they do in photos. So I'm going to see them both in person before making any judgments.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely:thumbsup: Someone posted a pic of a mare she saw today, I was worried she may have cow hocks, turns out her hocks are fine, but her pasterns are very long.

What nothing can tell you until you go and meet them is how they make you feel. The smile my friend had while riding that mare tells me an awful lot!

Can't wait to see the next contenders.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well the grey is a no go! The barn owner thought his owner was neg on the price but she's not, and he's just more then I can afford!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

WEll, I wouldn't count anything out for sure. Who knows if he will sell for what they want for him........just saying. She may become negotiable when she sits with him a while....


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Really nice and solid build on that QH. Love that!
However, the Perch/Paint has some really nice, long legs and is very flashy!

Let us know how they both go!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Just got home from trying out the chestnut QH! I *tentatively* liked him a lot! I will not fall in love until my trainer checks him out and likes him and he passes a vet check! He tested me a little, threw in a couple half hearted mini bucks when I put my leg on and asked him to work! But once he knew I meant business he was happy to work. I w/t/c him and took him over a small rail which he didnt even bat an eye at. He is really out of shape ATM and only gets worked every 2-3 weeks or so. But over the summer he was do courses and jumping out in the field. His owner showed me a couple videos of him jumping 2'6 really nice and calm. Next step is my trainer is hopefully going to try him out on Monday!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> *From painful experience, don't settle, don't buy anything with a question mark to it, if* you are hesitating there is a reason. Make sure you are 100% comfortable and happy with the horse that you choose.


This times a couple billion... 

I went to Missouri (I live in Virginia) to see Fiona and ended up buying her, I could not be happier. She's a WIP, but now I get to learn how to properly use my legs and seat versus just my hands as I was taught from an early age and continue her progress/training. 

Keep us posted =]


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Good Luck.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats it, I'm in love, he's everything i want, a good teacher, been there done that, great on trails, does dressage, jumps, trustworth, not spooky, but enough go to be a lot of fun! For the first time in a LONG time I cantered and had FUN!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:clap::thumbsup: Looks good, what is the skinny on him? I do like, is he Irish Draft? So what is the next step here?


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

17 year old Irish sport horse, imported from Ireland in 2003, great teacher, fun, safe and sane exactly what I need! On monday my trainer is going to ride him! If she likes him we'll get him vetted!


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

That awesome I would love to have another horse like that. He reminds me of my Gray Dawn. She was great with everyone even little kids but had lots of hart and spirit just well mannered. Those kind don't come by very often.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So now the trainer will check him out, and w/that input you'll be closer to a decision?


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope this is the one for you. He sounds like it.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tomorrow my trainer will be coming out to meet Silver and ride him!! If she gives him the ok, we will have a PPE done on him, and if he passes then he will be coming home with me! I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up! I know what its like to fall in love and then have the horse fail the PPE. But I really am in love with him! Bah!! Everyone PLEASE cross your fingers!!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well my trainer likes Silver!! She thinks he's sweet, well built and suitable for what I want!! So we are having him vetted hopefully this week and if he passes he'll be coming home with me!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:clap::thumbsup:

Good news, hope that it all works out for you.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed for you & the exam. Keep us posted.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Hoping it all goes well, he seems lovely!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

That is so exciting! I hope it goes well with the vet check. I LOVE my draft and draft cross.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Super, Great, Wonderful, Now I pray all goes well with the vet.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am so nervous!! Less them 24 hours and I'll know if I'm buying Silver or not!! EEEEP!!!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Silver passed with flying colors! Flexed 100% sound. Vet loved him!! Vets exact words "you couldn't ask for more! He's great! Doesn't have a mean bone in his body" Soooo Happy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is really awesome, congrats:happydance:


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

That's so wonderful I'm so happy for you and Silver Congratulations!


----------

